# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Kaltërsia e dashurisë së paemër

## deep_blue

ne nje bote te moderuar qe ne nuk e kemi jetuar, personat te  cilet vdisnin te rinj mbeshtilleshin me nje stofe ngjyre te kalter , duke treguar keshtu se ai kishte shkuar i fisnikeruar ne ate bote....
pse duhet  gjithmone dashuria te jete e kalter, edhe kur ajo vdes ...?

----------


## POETI_20

dashuria nuk vdes kurr

----------


## deep_blue

Ke  quan  dashuri, Poet, ate  qe  e fillon, e  harron  dhe ia fillon nje  tjetre ?
Apo nje tjeter  qe nuk mund ta harrosh kurre.
 Mos je  duke menduar per dashurine  e pare

----------


## |-|e|\|a

perballe qiellit tim eshte qielli yt,
qiell i pafund,me shume yje
mos ma zgjat doren, ndricimi do me verbonte,
...
e ti,
ti
perplase qepallen, tonen enderr camarroke derdhe...

----------


## |-|e|\|a

( e si per mbyllje,  nuk kemi pas me nderin te te lexojme se fundi, na i ke thare syte, thua te jete efekt anesor i ketyre perploteve me shi?)

----------


## deep_blue

TMERRESISHT  E KALTER 



Boten nuk mund ta lenuresh neper kete kaltersi 
 shume  paska  pasur 
per te  shkruar  nje  emer
 nje puthje  
 dhe  ta vulos perseri me te kaltren 
  shume kaltersi

----------


## deep_blue

> _Postuar më parë nga |-|e|\|a_ 
> *( e si per mbyllje,  nuk kemi pas me nderin te te lexojme se fundi, na i ke thare syte, thua te jete efekt anesor i ketyre perploteve me shi?)*



ka pasur  shume kaltersi , nuk kam pare per te  shkruar ,
nuk kam mundur  te  ndjej
dhe  fillimisht  kam qene teper  i KALTER te publikohem!!!

----------


## |-|e|\|a

ma ndillte zemra qe do ishte nje hallakatje e kalter 
(nderthurur tek-tuk me vakuum paresh e per me teper kur behet fjale per publikim i cili sipar ritit paraprihet nga promovimi...jo jo mire e ke bere)

----------


## deep_blue

> [i]jo jo mire e ke bere) [/B]




Si muNd  ta bekam mire nje  gje krejtesisht te paemer???

----------


## deep_blue

KTHIMI


Ti erdhe kur  shkuan te gjitha
edhe poezia
dhe fole me sy

Dhembsur degjoje 
dhe dhembsur qeshje

Ti erdhe per te prishur cdo gje  
edhe poezine

C'tu desh te vije  per te nxjerre kokat
te gjitha  nga filimi

----------


## deep_blue

E ZBEHUR

Ti je copë  ylberi e pangjyre 
E bradhë  ose e zezë
Kaq e patravajë
Mjaft po bie  shi sot 
Mjaft ra  dje 

Po te pres copë ylberi e pangjyrë
Të fanitesh
Të dalësh nga asgjëja 

Po më bën trak deri në thembër 
Dhe nuk po e ndjej

Nuk jam i dehur
Jam duke pritur ylberin
Dhe një tjetër copë ylberi të pangjyrë

----------


## deep_blue

E ZBEHUR

Ti je copë  ylberi e pangjyre 
E bradhë  ose e zezë
Kaq e patravajë
Mjaft po bie  shi sot 
Mjaft ra  dje 

Po te pres copë ylberi e pangjyrë
Të fanitesh
Të dalësh nga asgjëja 

Po më bën trak deri në thembër 
Dhe nuk po e ndjej

Nuk jam i dehur
Jam duke pritur ylberin
Dhe një tjetër copë ylberi të pangjyrë

----------


## Lule Portokalli

> Po te pres copë ylberi e pangjyrë
> Të fanitesh
> Të dalësh nga asgjëja


Pse nuk provon njehere te rrotullohesh 180 grade?
Ndoshta e gjen aty, mbrapa teje.
Nuk e sheh si te ndjek hap pas hapi?

----------


## deep_blue

> _Postuar më parë nga shpirtIfshehur_ 
> *
> Ndoshta e gjen aty, mbrapa teje.
> *


Si ta shoh nje  shpirt  gjithmone te  fshehur ???

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Do shohesh, pikerisht ate qe kerkon te shohesh.
.... Nje cope ylberi, me ngjyre apo pa ngjyre, dhe nje shpirt i fshehur...... Asgje e ngjashme midis tyre!

----------


## macia_blu

nje shpirt, qofte edhe i fshehur  eshte disa ylbere bashke, disa hena te shaluara e te terbuara prap,  disa qiej te  ngritur mbi te ggjithe qiellin.... dhe ngjyre   per te cilen duhen sy te tjere per ta prekur shikueshem.
deep blue, tahox dhe shpirt i fshehur....jam duke iu dashur shume, ta dini!!!

----------


## deep_blue

> _Postuar më parë nga macia_blu_ 
> * disa hena te shaluara e te terbuara prap,  *



nje  hene e  shaluar  eshte vetem mani  e imja,
nje mani e  imja  eshte  me baraz  hena te  shaluara?
 shume  kaltersi per ta shalua qofte edhe vetem nje hene!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## |-|e|\|a

a ka caqe ?

heneza te shaluara
drejt kaltersive ne thellim
ah manite e harbuara
krifa ne terfellim....

----------


## deep_blue

> [i]
> *a ka caqe ?
> 
> *


pyetje  qe  nuk  dij  pergjigje , te me falesh!

----------


## deep_blue

Erdhe në radhë ti

Dhe mua më lejuan të flas

Ka flokë pisë të zi
Barleti në ballin e saj mund të shkruante 
Shqip vita et gestis
Shtrova dorën mbi të 
Ia largova balluket 
E tërë turma u çmend 

Kur erdha në radhë unë 
Ty të lejuan të bëlbëzosh

Qemë më të mirët kur marulit ia ia morëm
E prapë ia dhamë ngjyrën e zërin e vargut 
Dhe prap prisnim në radhë
Për tia sharë njerëzimit ligjet
E tërë turma çmendej

O çfarë çmendje e hijshme ujanë

----------

